# Bachmann 0-6-0 HD Pictures!



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

As promised


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you'll enjoy that!:thumbsup: gotta change those tender wheels to metal though

looks good


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Already have them on the way!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking steamer, John ... I like the three-tone silver/grey.

TJ


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, the greyhound is my favorite type of engine.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice Steamer. I want to get some when I can afford them, but it's diesel for me now.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking engine, really like the interior detailing.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That little oil tender is really cool. A nice change from the usual coal tender :thumbsup:


----------

